# Index of some litigation involving Diamond Resorts International



## WBP (Jun 2, 2016)

READ THIS CAREFULLY:
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Diamond-Resorts-Lawsuit/DRI-complaint-2015.pdf
******

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Diamond-Resorts-Lawsuit/Diamond Resort Complaint B.pdf

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Diamond-Resorts-Lawsuit/Diamond Resort Complaint E.pdf

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Diamond-Resorts-Lawsuit/Diamond Resort Complaint G.pdf

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Diamond-Resorts-Lawsuit/Diamond Resort Complaint H.pdf

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Diamond-Resorts-Lawsuit/Diamond Resort Complaint I.pdf


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 2, 2016)

Dirty Rats Incorporated.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 3, 2016)

Not that I'm defending DRI. Lord knows I complained enough that at one point I received a personal E-mail from S. Cloobeck that said, "I don't think you need to be an owner anymore." But try looking up litigation against Marriott for the last few years. For that matter my bet is you could find several cases against just about every timeshare developer doing business in the world. 

Some might be legitimate. Most are somewhat frivolous in that those who bought never took the time to learn how to use it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2016)

*You Have An Excellent Case.  Now, How Much Justice Can You Afford ?*

Owners & owner associations & independent timeshare HOAs can never out-lawyer the timeshare companies.  

Individuals & independent HOAs will get lawyer-whipped every time. 

I was briefly on a HOA committee (committee member only, not a BOD member) working with a timeshare board that had successfully kept the timeshare company at arm's length for 10 years or so, including prevailing in the settlement of a lawsuit brought against the board by the timeshare company's predecessor.  

The predecessor company's obligations & limits, including those imposed in the settlement, were adopted & taken over by the successor timeshare company, which went along with the settlement restrictions -- for a while.  

Then after a few years the successor timeshare company started flexing its legal muscle, going back to court & getting a judge to undo the old settlement agreement's key restriction limiting the company's power over the independent HOA.

That's all she wrote.  Today the formerly independent timeshare resort is just another link in the corporate chain. 

Timeshare companies will always be able to lawyer-whip independent timeshare boards, not to mention individual timeshare owners.  

In the case of an individual or a board thinking about legal battle against a timeshare company, for good cause, the situation is apt to boil down to _You Have An Excellent Case -- Now, How Much Justice Can You Afford ?_

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cd5 (Jun 3, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> Not that I'm defending DRI. Lord knows I complained enough that at one point I received a personal E-mail from S. Cloobeck that said, "I don't think you need to be an owner anymore." But try looking up litigation against Marriott for the last few years. For that matter my bet is you could find several cases against just about every timeshare developer doing business in the world.
> 
> Some might be legitimate. Most are somewhat frivolous in that those who bought never took the time to learn how to use it.



The files posted are Diamond Resorts actions against HOA Directors, not members filing against DRI.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 3, 2016)

cd5 said:


> The files posted are Diamond Resorts actions against HOA Directors, not members filing against DRI.



Well that's a horse of a different color. 

I've become so timeshare lawsuit fatigued I never really pay attention anymore. I pay my fee's until I'm ready to get rid of the timeshare and move on. So far we've rid ourselves of three, including our DRI deeds.


----------

